
First self-assembled superconductor structure created - jonbaer
http://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/2016/01/first-self-assembled-superconductor-structure-created
======
mastazi
Unfortunately I am completely ignorant about the subject; could this, in the
long term, lead to a breakthrough in the development of superconductor-
equipped hovering vehicles?

~~~
agalea91
All progress is important. However the type of technology you invision would
require higher-temperature superconductors. There has been a large effort
towards understanding the pairing mechanisms in these types of materials.

~~~
mastazi
Thanks, it is a very interesting field.

------
josaka
Not sure if this is the same form of self assembly, but this video has a nice
explanation of at least one type:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dp6EFyROT4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dp6EFyROT4)

------
the8472
No link to the paper?

~~~
deckar01
> The group’s findings are detailed in a [paper published in Science
> Advances][0], Jan. 29.

There are some great visualizations in the PDF[1].

[0]
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/2/1/e1501119](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/2/1/e1501119)

[1]
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/2/1/e1501119...](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/2/1/e1501119.full.pdf)

